# Helix 7 software update



## Dinger64 (Jul 19, 2020)

I need some suggestions here, recently installed helix7 g2n..... older unit, software needs updated... tried doing it through their app.....it loads up on phone about 75% then boots me out ... tried 5 times, same outcome...


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

have you tried downloading it to a computer, then update from there ? Might be some problems with file size on phone.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Do it on the computer. Way easier. I'm computer illiterate and can almost get it done without telling the old lady if she doesn't figure this out for me I'm smashing the computer


----------



## Dinger64 (Jul 19, 2020)

Well, not sure where I’m at now lol..... unit shows new software installed but on my phone it’s saying it still needs updated.... and my base map isn’t showing what level it is on .... I’m sure that needs updated also ?


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

Download the software to the computer. Then you have to download the software to a micro sd card. You need an adapter for the micro sd card to fit into the pc to download the file.
Make sure the card has no other files on it but the software update. Make sure you unzip the file on your computer first then download the unzipped file to your card. Put the card in deepfinder first then power it up. Then follow the prompts.


----------



## Dinger64 (Jul 19, 2020)

walleyechaser said:


> Download the software to the computer. Then you have to download the software to a micro sd card. You need an adapter for the micro sd card to fit into the pc to download the file.
> Make sure the card has no other files on it but the software update. Make sure you unzip the file on your computer first then download the unzipped file to your card. Put the card in deepfinder first then power it up. Then follow the prompts.


Really appreciate the help but I am horrible on a computer.... I think I have it on a sd card but how to unzip and all of that is over my head


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I think once you put the micro card in the unit, you can choose which card to boot unit from, should update on its own. Go on humminbirds website and download a manual for the 7 , it will help alot.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes you have to update basemaps also. I recently had to do mine. The last update made my graph freeze alot. This one seems to have fixed it. A trick I figured out is I had to put the card in then power the unit on. Otherwise it just wanted to write to current software into the card


----------



## walleyechaser (Apr 13, 2004)

If you have a windows based computer find the file you downloaded. It will have an icon beside it that is yellow with a zipper down the middle. That shows it is a zipped file.
Right mouse click the file and select extract all from the selections. Extract it to the same folder. Locate the same folder and file should have a bin after the period in the name. That is the file you want to copy to your micro sd card. It would look something like this Helix7chirp.....bin. The chip looks like this along with it adapter to allow you to put it into your computer reader.








I hope this helps you.


----------



## Dinger64 (Jul 19, 2020)

Appreciate all the help but I’m so damn dumb on a computer.... I took the Sd card to staples to see if there was even anything on it....guy said the program is on it but is it formatted correctly?? Hell, I don’t know how to tell.... I put it back in the unit and nothing happened..... base map level for software is now blank, shows nothing..... maybe I screwed up and deleted it? Very frustrating, old guys like me just shouldn’t have this kind of equipment......all I can do is look up stuff on the internet.... when it comes to files, folders and such it’s like Chinese to me.....


walleyechaser said:


> If you have a windows based computer find the file you downloaded. It will have an icon beside it that is yellow with a zipper down the middle. That shows it is a zipped file.
> Right mouse click the file and select extract all from the selections. Extract it to the same folder. Locate the same folder and file should have a bin after the period in the name. That is the file you want to copy to your micro sd card. It would look something like this Helix7chirp.....bin. The chip looks like this along with it adapter to allow you to put it into your computer reader.
> View attachment 469356
> 
> I hope this helps you.


----------



## Dinger64 (Jul 19, 2020)

Dinger64 said:


> Appreciate all the help but I’m so damn dumb on a computer.... I took the Sd card to staples to see if there was even anything on it....guy said the program is on it but is it formatted correctly?? Hell, I don’t know how to tell.... I put it back in the unit and nothing happened..... base map level for software is now blank, shows nothing..... maybe I screwed up and deleted it? Very frustrating, old guys like me just shouldn’t have this kind of equipment......all I can do is look up stuff on the internet.... when it comes to files, folders and such it’s like Chinese to me.....


I’m obviously messing up somewhere.....dumped the downloads and started from scratch...when I tried to drag it down to sd card it’s a Kim file, write protected or something like that......access is blocked.....this is supposed to be easy lol....😡🤬


----------



## Dinger64 (Jul 19, 2020)

walleyechaser said:


> If you have a windows based computer find the file you downloaded. It will have an icon beside it that is yellow with a zipper down the middle. That shows it is a zipped file.
> Right mouse click the file and select extract all from the selections. Extract it to the same folder. Locate the same folder and file should have a bin after the period in the name. That is the file you want to copy to your micro sd card. It would look something like this Helix7chirp.....bin. The chip looks like this along with it adapter to allow you to put it into your computer reader.
> View attachment 469356
> 
> I hope this helps you.


I want to thank you and the others for your help... I m not even sure how I did it but I got the update done..... typical overthinking on my part lol ! Thanks again !!


----------

